# Ormond Aebi's Supersedure technique



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

Years ago I corresponded briefly with Ormond Aebi and he sent me, along with his books, a typewritten sheet of Supersedure Procedure instructions. I assume he gave those out with all his books.

In his instructions he said to take a newly drawn piece of comb 2 inches by 5 inches, warm in up in the sun and flatten it. Then push the wax down over the center of a queen excluder wire and fold it so that the wax hung in about the center of the brood nest. He said it always worked.The bees used the comb to build a nice queen cell.

Now, I understand Ormond was a character, and maybe he was just having a little fun,,,,,,,,,,,but,,, has anyone here used his Supersedure Procedure , and did it work?

I want to raise a few queens next year and I thought I would hang a piece of wax in the starter hive just to see if they'd use it. 

Anyone ever try it??


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Not quite sure about the "folding" you're referencing, but I suggest that you look into the miller method for something that involves starter strips.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

new wax is always easier than old brood comb for the bees to rework into a queen cell. Haven't used Ormond's method, but I like to put in undrawn bars into the brood nest for a few days for them to get partly drawn and the queen to lay in the new comb (she prefers it to older stuff). Then I pull that queen to a nuc and let the main hive make queen cells. They will usually make them on the new comb with new eggs vs. the older comb that has eggs. And in any case, I end up with at least 3 separate bars that have a queen cell or two on them. After they are capped and almost ready to hatch, I move them out of the hive and make up nucs with them. I also let the main hive keep a cell or two (I usually miss a couple) and so they can re-queen and also get a brood break. I do this mid to end of June.

These are all topbar hives, so there is no foundation involved. That lets me cut out queen cells and stick them to other comb if there is an over abundance of queen cells on one of those bars.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

I already have a plan in mind for the queens. Thanks.

I was just wondering about this particular method.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

where do you put the eggs or larva to be turned into queens. I don't get it. 

I assume the flattened comb has larva or eggs in it. Then yes that would work. Or you could just stick comb horizontally on the top bars. In the spaces between the frames they will draw cells.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

The idea is the bees draw the wax into a queen cell and put an egg or larva in there to raise a queen.

I have never tried it, but I might next spring. Then I'll let you know how it works.

It sounds kind of crazy, but ol' Ormond spent his entire life working his bees. 

Burns, I like your idea of placing new comb across the top bars. That might work also.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Arnie i think you need to do a bit more research. Either you are not commicated well or you don't understand the process. 

I would look into grafting. Buy a chinese tool and a bag of 25 jzbz plastic cups. The other option is to find a new wax frame with eggs/larva. Cut out the comb with eggs and place vertically so cells face down. Preferably glue it with wax to a empty wooden frame.


----------

